
Moving Mountains of Data to AWS - DanBC
https://engineering.riotgames.com/news/moving-mountains-data-aws
======
DanBC
> League of Legends' international community generates an enormous amount of
> data. Since the game launched in 2009, we’ve collected 26 petabytes of how
> players interact with the game and our websites, which we use to improve the
> player experience through projects like game balance and bot detection.

twenty six freaking petabytes. I feel sorry for the future people who'll be
ploughing through all this stuff.

